# JD 4600 PTO stopped working



## WkndWarrior (Aug 6, 2011)

The PTO on my 4600 compact utility tractor hasn't been working for a while now. The tractor belonged to my father. I seem to recall he had diagnosed the problem and was working to fix it, but was unsuccessful. He passed away three years ago and the problem has gone unaddressed.

Here's what little I know before I dive into the problem:

When I saw him working on the PTO problem, he was under the tractor, trying to reach up and gain access to a part. I think it was a small part in a very tight space. He was frustrated because he couldn't reach it.

When the tractor is running and I pull the PTO knob out, nothing happens. The light on the dash stays off, too. 


I've heard people say to start by checking the PTO solenoid, but I'm not exactly sure where that is. I do not have the technical manual for this tractor.


My own level of skill is moderate when it comes to maintenance and repairs. I'm not a trained professional, but I am typically able to handle reasonable fixes on my own - even if it take a lot longer than it would in a shop.

Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.

Matt


----------

